
Apple Offered to Halve App Store Fee to Get Amazon Prime Video on iOS - brainless
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/07/30/apple-halved-app-store-fee-amazon-prime-video/
======
mtmail
Article dated July/30th. Related HN discussion from that day
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23999542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23999542)

------
brainless
All this while in the battle I thought Apple said they were playing fair,
being impartial with their deal, that they don't give anyone special pricing.
But according to this, they clearly do.

